# Qualifying income requirements



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

I put this in a post on the introduction thread, but no one responded so posting it here.

I had a question perhaps someone can answer. If your income is slightly below what they require but you have $180,000 in real estate, would they take both into consideration Our current retirement figures would qualify, but as they raise the amount every year we are not sure exactly where we would stand in a few years. It might be close. I know each consulate has discretion as to exactly how they do things, but generally is that taken into account?


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

If your current income meets the requirements, I'd think you'd be good to go. Once you're in, I don't think they're going to kick you out if you fall below future raised limits. There's no need for them to ever know. 

If that real estate is the home in Mexico that you plan to live in, then they will significantly reduce the income requirement for you. If it's in the US, it won't figure into the equation.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My suggestion is that you ask your question at the Mexican Consulate closest to where you live, and where you will begin the paperwork for the visa application. Mexican immigration requirements are oftentimes interpreted/applied differently in different parts of Mexico, and between Consular offices abroad. My further advice is that you assume you will have to continue to demonstrate compliance with the income requirement after complying initially. As to what the futue holds, nobody here is going to be able to answer that. Many economic refugees from the USA who are living Mexico were shocked when the new regulations were revealed in November 2012. The trend, worldwide ... is to increase the levels of income expats need in order to reside in a particular country. Best of luck with your research.


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

Longford said:


> My suggestion is that you ask your question at the Mexican Consulate closest to where you live, and where you will begin the paperwork for the visa application. Mexican immigration requirements are oftentimes interpreted/applied differently in different parts of Mexico, and between Consular offices abroad. My further advice is that you assume you will have to continue to demonstrate compliance with the income requirement after complying initially. As to what the futue holds, nobody here is going to be able to answer that. Many economic refugees from the USA who are living Mexico were shocked when the new regulations were revealed in November 2012. The trend, worldwide ... is to increase the levels of income expats need in order to reside in a particular country. Best of luck with your research.


Obviously, the ideal would be to remain compliant if/when the requirement increases, but do you think the gov't would actually investigate expats who've already met the requirement and gotten their permanent resident status? Has the gov't shown an interest in getting current expats to comply to the new rules? 

I don't anticipate having any problems meeting the income requirements myself, but you've got me curious.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

slats said:


> Obviously, the ideal would be to remain compliant if/when the requirement increases, but do you think the gov't would actually investigate expats who've already met the requirement and gotten their permanent resident status? Has the gov't shown an interest in getting current expats to comply to the new rules?
> 
> I don't anticipate having any problems meeting the income requirements myself, but you've got me curious.


The government has set the bar higher than most countries. I believe higher than any in Central America. Even higher than Spain. Once your in, your in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slats said:


> Obviously, the ideal would be to remain compliant if/when the requirement increases, but do you think the gov't would actually investigate expats who've already met the requirement and gotten their permanent resident status?


Once you have residente permanente status, that's it. No more trips to INM and thus no more need to show proof of your income.


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

It is my understanding that you can apply for the permanente status without doing the four years of temporal if you are coming as a retiree. Is that correct? That would certainly solve the problem if we could manage that.

Do the consulates have states assigned to them? 
We are sort of half way between Detroit and Indianapolis. Same distance to either from where we are in Ohio.

Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bunchesofun said:


> It is my understanding that you can apply for the permanente status without doing the four years of temporal if you are coming as a retiree. Is that correct? That would certainly solve the problem if we could manage that.


You can apply for residente permanente status right off the bat if you can show proof of sufficient income. It has nothing to do with whether or not you are retired.


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You can apply for residente permanente status right off the bat if you can show proof of sufficient income. It has nothing to do with whether or not you are retired.


Okay, I did read it some place but we know that there's incorrect info out there. That's why I came here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> You can apply for residente permanente status right off the bat if you can show proof of sufficient income. It has nothing to do with whether or not you are retired.


Accutally it depends on which Mexican Consulate you go to. 

some will not let you get a preapproved 180 visa from them if you are not of retirement age and require only pensions and SS to be approved. 

Some consulates don´t care where the money is coming from into your bank account. 

Some will let paystubs or direct deposit from your work in the US pass their income requirements, which seems to me to be a bit odd as when you quite work to live in Mexico that income stops.

Most allow the $195.000 US in an investment account not touched for a year and no pension or SS.

Some consider owning a house in Mexico worth $295.000 US a way in.

Some of them have different requirements and retirement age seems to be 1 of them at some Mexican Consulates.

It would be wise to go to individual Mexican Consulate websites and see if a list of requirements are found there. If not give them a call, vist or an E-Mail. whichever works there.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You can apply for residente permanente status right off the bat if you can show proof of sufficient income. It has nothing to do with whether or not you are retired.


I met the financial requirement to apply for Permanente status but was told at a Mexican consulate in the States that I need four years of Residente Temporal before applying for Permanente. This was August 2013. I am younger then 50 (don't know if that made a difference in the officials reasoning.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

grotton said:


> I met the financial requirement to apply for Permanente status but was told at a Mexican consulate in the States that I need four years of Residente Temporal before applying for Permanente. This was August 2013. I am younger then 50 (don't know if that made a difference in the officials reasoning.)


Your age might have had something to do with it. I know of several people who were able to apply for RP status from the start, but they were all of retirement age.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Your age might have had something to do with it. I know of several people who were able to apply for RP status from the start, but they were all of retirement age.


The written rules don't say anything about age. Unfortunately, the rules that matter are those in the head of the person you are dealing with. They sometimes have their own interpretation. I have no idea why they might refuse you a Residencial Permanente if you met the financial requirements.


----------

